# A new Elizabeth David!!



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Just to alert people: there is a new collection out of Elizabeth David essays: _Is There A Nutmeg in the House?_, published by Viking. According to the review in last Sunday's _New York Times Book Review_, the topics are quite varied. And just in time for holiday wish-lists!


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Apparently it's a continuation of 'An Omelette and a Glass of Wine' I've had a look through it at a bookshop and it looks as if it's up tp the expected standard of excellence.


----------

